# Wiring an Electric Oven



## Tmcinerney (Dec 9, 2010)

I am in the process of finishing a complete kitchen remodel, and it's time to reconnect the Electric Oven. There are seperate wires coming from the wall, (Electric Oven, Electric Cooktop) but when I disconnected, I remember there was a pig tail linking the 2 boxes together in some way. I now noticed the Oven wire only has a Red, Black and ground wire, no White neutral. The stove wire has all 4. Is that why there was a link between them? After reading some of the other posts, do I need a white lead? If not what do I do with the Oven's white lead?
Thanks Tom


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The white "neutral" and the ground are the same, on the same circuit. They are connected in the fuse box. That is why the new plugs have one blade larger--it serves as the ground as well as the second conductor. The white can be connected to the ground coming from the wall--- the third conductor. The stove's ground can go to any grounded location.

There are 4 connectors on the stove end for those rare places where the neutral and ground are not the same.


----------



## antimoth (Aug 8, 2009)

Just a nit pick. The neutral and ground wire are connected back at the breaker or fuse box, but they are not the same since the neutral carries current and will go above ground if there is significant current. 

Is the OP saying that the oven had 4 wires, but the outlet only provided red. black, and ground? Then the white from the oven was probably pigtailed to the white on the stove outlet, which had all four wires. I don't think it meets code to put an oven's white wire to a ground. Probably doesn't meet code to have a pigtail that could possibly carry current snaking along the wall between boxes either. Oh well, cabinets cover it, no?


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

antimoth said:


> Just a nit pick. The neutral and ground wire are connected back at the breaker or fuse box, but they are not the same since the neutral carries current and will go above ground if there is significant current.
> 
> Is the OP saying that the oven had 4 wires, but the outlet only provided red. black, and ground? Then the white from the oven was probably pigtailed to the white on the stove outlet, which had all four wires. I don't think it meets code to put an oven's white wire to a ground. Probably doesn't meet code to have a pigtail that could possibly carry current snaking along the wall between boxes either. Oh well, cabinets cover it, no?


If what you assume is accurate then you are correct...


----------

